# Help Please Im lost



## jenebeid (May 21, 2012)

I am moving to Cairo and I have been there before and find it very hard to shop for food or anything else. now I am going back with a 3 month old; is there any were to shop for American food and stuff for the buy?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

jenebeid said:


> I am moving to Cairo and I have been there before and find it very hard to shop for food or anything else. now I am going back with a 3 month old; is there any were to shop for American food and stuff for the buy?


Hi and welcome

Not sure what you are looking for, food in general is available everywhere in Cairo, from local markets to big supermarket chains like Carrefour and Metro that carry a lot of foreign brands (at a price of course). 

I can't help with baby food since I don't shop for this but I'm pretty certain this too is available in supermarkets. Perhaps not the brands you are used to.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

Baby food is very very limited and i know this because I try to buy it for sick cats. I have never found the local brand contain anything with beef or chicken I have only ever found deserts (there's a surprise) fruit juices. No chicken casseroles, beef stews etc..


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

I can recommend to breastfeed as long as possible and then cook baby food yourself. All fresh ingredients are readily available and you know what's in it...


----------



## jenebeid (May 21, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank u for ur response, unfortunately I can not breast feed due to illness. I have been to 3 supermarkets there and I can not read the label's bc they are I n Arabic, so that is were my problem is.


----------



## jenebeid (May 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for ur response.


----------



## Simsima (Jun 19, 2013)

jenebeid said:


> Thank u for ur response, unfortunately I can not breast feed due to illness. I have been to 3 supermarkets there and I can not read the label's bc they are I n Arabic, so that is were my problem is.


Hi!! I can help you since I speak and read Arabic! But I need to know 
Where you live to see which good supermarkets or pharmacies there. 
I'd love to help. And I've been living here for 5 years ow with 2 kids and another on its way


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jenebeid said:


> Thank u for ur response, unfortunately I can not breast feed due to illness. I have been to 3 supermarkets there and I can not read the label's bc they are I n Arabic, so that is were my problem is.




If you are buying baby formula then buy from a pharmacy as they usually have someone who speaks English..


----------

